# Videos of your extractions



## garydyke1

Im currently enthused, erm ok, obsessed (!) with watching extractions through my Bottomless portafilter, from the first provocative drips of the rich-dark-honey ..teasing me until they join together to create a flow .....through to the tiger stripping and cone and then the climax of blonding. I find if it looked good then its likely to taste good....most of the time.

I keep meaning to get some of these video'd (along with the whole process prior to flicking the switch).

Anybody else care to post a few up?

This isnt just an excuse for some blatent coffee-p0rn, im hoping it will start conversations going about what a good shot looks like and maybe helps others to improve or refine techniques...nothing like looking up the skirt of a gaggia classic









non-bottomless extractions are also encouraged!


----------



## garydyke1

No takers ??


----------



## AndyL

I'll see what i can do... haha. This could be a can of worms.


----------



## Joe Coelho

So funny you should mention this! I was debating putting up a few myself!!


----------



## MikeHag

Will get a spouted extraction up asap









I'm still undecided on the bottomless pf front. I can see that it will indicate problems with distribution and tamp, but that will only lead to me spending even more dosh on better grinder and tamper







Where will it all end?!


----------



## lookseehear

Here's a pretty awful extraction from this morning!

[video=youtube;B_-1NVU_99Y]






Definitely not a great one, but it's pretty typical of my home roasts. They taste ok and seem pretty fine as brewed, but the espresso is a lot harder to get it right. I'm picking up some square mile beans for the weekend later so I'll maybe try and get another one up tomorrow.


----------



## MikeHag

Here's mine from this morning. I ran it 28 secs, but normally I'd stop at 25 and a shorter shot. But I was happy with the taste and the brew ratio was within what I think is my preferred range.






Any idea why this embed code isn't working? It worked yesterday.

Here's the direct link:


----------



## AndyL

Ok here goes nothing...haha was really tasty in fact.

http://bit.ly/jy0aTv


----------



## MikeHag

Super-fresh beans, Andy? I like the big crema.


----------



## AndyL

Yes Mike very fresh, but even so really tasty. You can see the big bubbles which i think indicates they're still degassing, lol

Loved your video, a proper little production and you're clearly approaching your espresso with very logical methodology. How did it taste? it looked great!

Also loved the music.


----------



## MikeHag

Tasted gooood









Yeah, hehe, I saw the nice big bleb in your left glass. I've had that a few times. Rather have that than a flow of nasty black treacle. Do you have a preference for taste with espresso? Sweet/strong/bitter?

HEY! I just watched your video, The Wisemen Never Stay. Absolutely brilliant, Andy! Lovely fingering, and has anyone ever said you have a bit of a Chris Martin sound to your voice? I'd love to download some of your music if it's possible. Right up my street.


----------



## AndyL

I like my espresso strong with a little sweetness if possible. I drink flat whites the majority of the time but love an espresso after a meal.

I will PM re the music later today.


----------



## garydyke1

Great videos guys! I have no machine at present but might do a v60 video


----------



## MonkeyHarris

I done this a while ago. My extractions are a lot more restricted now i.e. 45ml in 30 seconds. I'll try and get a more upto date one up soon.


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Oops double post


----------



## MikeHag

Lovely coloured shot!


----------



## AndyL

MonkeyHarris said:


> I done this a while ago. My extractions are a lot more restricted now i.e. 45ml in 30 seconds. I'll try and get a more upto date one up soon.


Excellent, my bottomless PF turned up today but alas I'm working and won't get my mitts on it until tomorrow. can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Thanks very much. The bottomless PF is a great tool for perfecting your extraction.


----------



## garydyke1

Once you go bottomless its difficult to go back to a double spout.


----------



## AndyL

oh boy the bottomless PF is fab, I could watch it all day. I bought a new double basket to go with it.

I'll put a new video up soon.

Andy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyL

Come on Gary, I know your machine is down so how about a vid of your V60 and Porlex in action? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1

Ive not been in the frame of mind Andy, work has been super stressful too. Apologies.

Ive been struggling to enjoy my brewed coffee this week, I thought id nailed my grind and technique etc, but suddenly they are not tasting delicious, back to basics I think. French press just to check I dont have dud beans


----------



## MikeHag

OK, here's the video I mentioned in the other thread - my early efforts with the new bottomless portafilter on the Gaggia Classic. As the comments say, you can clearly see spritzing, some blonding (although some bubbling is due to the very fresh beans degassing), and some deadzones indicating improvement opportunities in the puck. It was also a bit fast, but I have to say it tasted better than the nasty shots I've been pulling all week. I think the beans are finally settling a bit, and also stopping it at 21 seconds might have helped keep it sweeter.


----------



## PaulN

Looks good if a little fast. Was that a double or single? im guess cause you went high in the shot glass it was a double so 21 seconds not a million miles off.

God i might even try a video this weekend. is extrating a triple into a mug accepted as im mainly having americanos right now.


----------



## garydyke1

Looked waaay to fast for me, although I prefer a shorter ristretto style pour.

I usually like to see 5 seconds before the first drop hits the cup. Sometimes total extraction time is 30-32 seconds.

Try exactly the same again but moderately finer grind, see how that tastes.


----------



## MikeHag

Yep, double. Maybe by tomorrow the beans will be a little flatter and I won't have to tighten up the grind to get a slower pull. I find that when I grind too fine the shot becomes too earthy - almost burnt (probably a limitation of my grinder) - so I'm trying to keep it as coarse as I can.


----------



## MonkeyHarris

You often find if the beans are too fresh you get a huge amount of crema which creates volume a lot faster, thus giving the impression the pour is too fast. If you wait for the crema to settle the volume can easily reduce by half. If you don't want to grind finer try a slightly larger dose.


----------



## crispy

Liking the videos... will try and get one up over the weekend...

Regarding your earthy / burnt issue Mike, could be the finer grind is slowing initial flow which increases pressure through the coffee... this in turn increases temperature of extraction due to their relationship...


----------



## MikeHag

Thanks crispy. Yep - I agree. This, and also 'grind migration' (as Scott Rao describes it) increasing the density at the bottom of the puck.

But as a wsie man said.... "tamp for show, taste for dough"! Despite how the naked shot looked, it tasted great









http://www.home-barista.com/tips/extraction-cone-size-on-bottomless-portafilter-t17387.html


----------



## AndyL

a little naked action.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn

Thanks for sharing your video and the plug for Coffee Forums UK in the credits too


----------



## MikeHag

I like it muchly... almost looks like it went into slow-mo when the drops first start appearing!

Just a thought regarding scales. Since the ones you're using don't go down to 0.1g I guess there's a chance you could think you're at 20g when you're actually closer to 21g. I find that each bean is between 10-15g (on average about 0.12g), so that would mean about 8 beans per 1g, so if you're as OCD as me you could still weight to the nearest 10-15g just by counting beans.

OMG, I spent all those years training as an accountant and even now that I've made a career change I'm still a bean-counter!!

Nice vid bud.


----------



## AndyL

It's true what you say Mike, normally when I'm not shooting video and just making coffee I'm a little more fussy and I will add beans or take them away until it's tipping between 19-20g as it is in this case. My usual weight of beans is anything between 18g and 20g depending on the beans. I guess I should buy some scales that are a little more accurate.

Glenn you are more than welcome in regards to the plug, I live here you know. It's my very favourite coffee forum and the only one I subscribe to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN

Looks good Andy, nice and slow like chocolate starting off..

Good chatting with you earlier btw, nice to to get some guidance while your machine is in bits.... Lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## AndyL

No problem Paul, let us know how it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funinacup

Finally shot a little video - all the way through, not just the extraction;


----------



## lookseehear

Lovely looking coffee!


----------



## AndyL

very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN

funinacup said:


> Finally shot a little video - all the way through, not just the extraction;


Smashing video, need to give this latte art ago. could you do a video one time frothing for Cappuccino? Our house is a fully skimmed zone so its all a little tricky.

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## funinacup

Sure - do you mean a video using skimmed?


----------



## PaulN

Well if your super keen yes micro foam using fully skimmed, but id like to see your method for frothing standard milk for cappucino too?


----------



## MonkeyHarris

I give up. Your one handed latte art is still better than anything I've managed with two hands and several thousand attempts







Why can't I do it!!


----------



## PaulN

Ok now this really isnt great filming or great extraction but its how i start my weekend mornings and i more or less get a perfect Americano now.






Basically i run 3/4 of a mugs worth of water then pull a triple into that hot water..... Yummy....

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## AndyL

looked like a nice americano Paul. It was difficult to see but the finished drink looked good. The extraction was maybe a tad long, it seemed like it was blonding for a bit but hey if it tasted good it was good. NICE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN

It was a triple to be fair. Im no expert with blonding but figure it better to extract a little longer than top up with more water.

Ive also heard off some Blonding actually enhances the shot but like i said im no expert.

Ill do a couple with a shot glass when i get time do we say a full shot glass is 2oz?

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## MikeHag

Thanks for the vid Paul.

I guess it's all about taste. Yeah, it went blonde and personally I would have stopped it at around the 25 second mark on your video based on colour, but maybe you're a Lungo man, in which case I say fair enough, let it run.

By the way, do you do WDT? I think you might get a single cone quicker with the naked PF if the grinds are distributed more evenly in the basket.

As for the shot glass... tough to say without seeing the glass really. Any way you could measure 60ml (which is slightly more than 2oz) using a measuring jug?


----------



## Edward




----------



## MikeHag

I have an idea for a new collection to display at our local art gallery... I'm calling it "Reflections In An Espresso Machine"


----------



## PaulN

MikeHag said:


> Thanks for the vid Paul.
> 
> I guess it's all about taste. Yeah, it went blonde and personally I would have stopped it at around the 25 second mark on your video based on colour, but maybe you're a Lungo man, in which case I say fair enough, let it run.
> 
> By the way, do you do WDT? I think you might get a single cone quicker with the naked PF if the grinds are distributed more evenly in the basket.
> 
> As for the shot glass... tough to say without seeing the glass really. Any way you could measure 60ml (which is slightly more than 2oz) using a measuring jug?


Hi,

Ill look at the 25 second mark and look for changes, Yes a WDT and this wasnt a very good extraction as it was the first time with a new and fresh bean..... Ill certainly refilm another and make sure its upto scratch... lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## MikeHag

Hehe nice one mate


----------



## AndyL

it really wasn't bad in the first place. I was just splitting hairs really.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN

AndyL said:


> it really wasn't bad in the first place. I was just splitting hairs really.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might get an expert to sort the post production stuff on the video though.... lol You free????


----------



## AndyL

Send me the rushes. lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20Eyes

Origin Farmer 30 beans, 19.5g dose


----------



## chimpsinties

That took ages to start coming out. Is that normal?


----------



## MonkeyHarris

It usually takes between 3-6 seconds for most machines.


----------



## Edward

Bet that one tasted great!


----------



## 20Eyes

chimpsinties said:


> That took ages to start coming out. Is that normal?


That shot did take slightly longer than usual, think I'd tamped a little too hard as I usually aim for a 30s pour. I let that one run longer because it took that bit longer to start dripping.

The espresso did taste great


----------



## PaulN

A little longer??? lol It must ahve been about 12 seconds for its to start, impressed it didnt choke the machine.


----------



## 20Eyes

Here's one from today - a little less tamping, better result (Origin's Seasonal Collection Espresso this time, roasted 15th June):

[video=youtube;xb9Ct-O1NHo]


----------



## MikeHag

I like it.


----------



## AndyL

I'd say that was bang on. very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyL

MikeHag said:


> I have an idea for a new collection to display at our local art gallery... I'm calling it "Reflections In An Espresso Machine"


That's a great idea Mike. think of all those self portraits reflected in those shiny chrome group heads! lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1

Stop-press - I promise to do a video this weekend. Tried today on my Blackberry but even with 5mp it was blurred due to my shaky hands.

Ill ask Laura to do it on her brand new Lumix G2, she can get some practise on the new kit ... whilst I dial-in hasbean Machacamarca roasted 1st July.

You have my word (jeez I better make sure its a good looking pour)


----------



## AndyL

Nice 1 Gary I can't wait, it's about time 2. didn't you start this thread? lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1

Hey, I lit the blue touch paper and ran away.......

I might even video milk steaming and pouring in one take for Laura's flat white...risky , im only getting it right 50% of the time! The Expobar steams so fricking quickly its hard to judge - the spinning of milk isnt the problem, its getting the bubbles amalgamated before the temptag lights up after 15 odd seconds!


----------



## Edward

garydyke1 said:


> Hey, I lit the blue touch paper and ran away.......
> 
> I might even video milk steaming and pouring in one take for Laura's flat white...risky , im only getting it right 50% of the time! The Expobar steams so fricking quickly its hard to judge - the spinning of milk isnt the problem, its getting the bubbles amalgamated before the temptag lights up after 15 odd seconds!


I feel your pain - it's all over so quickly. Recently I have made quite a few with the bubbles just too visible. Usually a few hard whacks on the counter helps - but it's much nicer to have it perfect from the start. The temptags working out for you then? Ive been considering them


----------



## garydyke1

Temp tags are great, saves you burning your hands on hot metal haha.

But seriously I find the milk over-heated / porridgy & not as sweet if you stop steaming when the tag is 100% fully 'lit'. I stop steaming when the colour 'just' starts to change a little bit, find its really sweet and no untowards smells. There is definately a time lag .

Not sure if keeping the jug in the fridge has anything to do with it.


----------



## lookseehear

One thing I've read previously about steaming is that if you use a thermometer you should stop 10 degrees F under your target temp, as there is always a lag. With the temptag I guess this would explain why you should stop when it's starting to light up rather than fully lit up.

Looking forwards to your video!


----------



## Glenn

The alternative option is to use the Red TempTag which reacts at 58c instead of 65c

This is normally used for Soy but feedback received so far from some buyers has been positive, in that they use it as a pre-warning of getting near the temp and for some drinks wait 1second longer after it has turned fully yellow to turn off the steam

This usually results in the yellow just about to light up on a Brown or Cream TempTag

I find that on commercial machines the colour change is virtually instant, whereas home machines take longer to steam

Stopping as soon as the yellow appears (not waiting until it is fully yellow) will not have any adverse effects, as the milk will be over 60c by that time

There are a small number of Red TempTag's in stock at present, and another shipment is on it's way

http://www.freewebstore.org/TempTag-UK


----------



## garydyke1

The video is done, not how I wanted it but c'est la vie.

just need to get it uploaded now, huge file!


----------



## garydyke1




----------



## MikeHag

At last! hehe. My oh my that looks cool, clean and crisp. Nice job, Gary!

And thanks for your visa card number


----------



## AndyL

At last indeed... great job Gary, it looked great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Very nice setup and nice technique you're perfecting there Gary. The credit card makes you look like a drug dealer though









I would recommend not tapping the coffee down with the end of the card. Just do the sweeping. Packing it down this way can result in an uneven pour as I found after doing the same for months


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> At last! hehe. My oh my that looks cool, clean and crisp. Nice job, Gary!
> 
> And thanks for your visa card number


haha an old travel insurance card


----------



## garydyke1

MonkeyHarris said:


> Very nice setup and nice technique you're perfecting there Gary. The credit card makes you look like a drug dealer though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend not tapping the coffee down with the end of the card. Just do the sweeping. Packing it down this way can result in an uneven pour as I found after doing the same for months


good point, shall try without


----------



## garydyke1

AndyL said:


> At last indeed... great job Gary, it looked great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


long overdue


----------



## PaulN

Looking good there. You seem quite professional with that credit card mate........

Machine looks lovely and shinny too.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## garydyke1

Dunno about professional tbh.

Its actually similar to a scotty-dosing-tool, its slightly curved to match my tamper and the shower screen. I have 3 with varying degrees of curve depending on the dose I want


----------



## PaulN

garydyke1 said:


> Dunno about professional tbh.
> 
> Its actually similar to a scotty-dosing-tool, its slightly curved to match my tamper and the shower screen. I have 3 with varying degrees of curve depending on the dose I want


lol I didnt mean coffee type of professional







more like glass table and white stuff....


----------



## garydyke1

lmao......


----------



## BanishInstant

The video shows a great setup. I agree with the credit card/drug comment, but it makes my finger swipe technique seem rather basic.


----------



## garydyke1

Can I set the record straight : I am not a drug dealer! If only I earned that kind of money. hah!


----------



## chimpsinties

Thought I'd throw this in here as I'd made the video for another member who wanted to see my method. Not very exciting and no fancy music or camera work. Just me doing my thing in a morning









http://s244.photobucket.com/albums/gg14/chimpsinties/Coffee/?action=view&current=MVI_0190.mp4


----------



## thomss

and a great a video


----------



## garydyke1

Thanks for uploading. Lets keep these going guys. I think all the regulars on here need to post at least one.

Im itching to do another one involving milk steaming /pouring. If only I had the time


----------



## MikeHag

All in one seemless take







Interested in any opinions/suggestions or are you happy with it the way it is? Wouldn't want to throw suggestions out there if they were not welcome.


----------



## MartinB

Here's one I just recorded. Blackberry phones make for awful video cameras!






Beans are Fazenda Rodomunho from Two Day Coffee Roasters, Bristol and were more than likely roasted the same day as I bought them, 15th August.


----------



## bobbytoad

Chimp, how do you find the fit of the Rocket tamper with the Classic basket?

Tempted by the bad-boy look/design of it - it also looks weighty as well?

Wondering if its worth the extra £20 or so over any other tamper?


----------



## Andy Blyth

Heres mine.

The video isn't great but it was my first shot at this. Please let me know what you all think.


----------



## MikeHag

Andy, that looks fantastic to me. Technique, equipment, extraction... I'd pay to sample that espresso


----------



## chimpsinties

I love the tamper but I've got to be honest. I think it could do with being a tiny bit wider, like maybe .5mm or 1mm. I tend to have to tamp the main bit then just run it a bit round the edges and tamp again. It's weighty as hell though and you're right, it looks the business.


----------



## PaulN

Just out of interest, why was this extraction so fast? Ahhhh They must demo it working, looks like selling the machine not showing off an extraction.






Cheers

PaulN


----------



## MikeHag

It's an auto machine and looks to me like they've deliberately set up the grind and programmable button to do that. God knows why though!


----------



## lookseehear

One from the weekend, using square mile summer espresso:






*ignore the conversation, my girlfriend was asking about getting a new laptop*


----------



## Monkey_Devil

^ I'm lever-curious







no money for new toys right now though.

Here's one from this morning, just the extraction, since I don't have a camera to film the rest and my phone won't stand on it's own


----------



## PaulN

lookseehear said:


> One from the weekend, using square mile summer espresso:
> 
> *ignore the conversation, my girlfriend was asking about getting a new laptop*


lol Classic, That was her way of saying Im about to throw this laptop out the window...... my wife uses it alot.


----------



## Andy Blyth

MikeHag said:


> Andy, that looks fantastic to me. Technique, equipment, extraction... I'd pay to sample that espresso


Thanks Mikehag. I must admit I wasn't expecting such a positive response. I didn't think I was very good. When using my bottomless pf I seem to get sprays of coffee everywhere. Still trying to figure out why.

Andy


----------



## PaulN

Andy Blyth said:


> Thanks Mikehag. I must admit I wasn't expecting such a positive response. I didn't think I was very good. When using my bottomless pf I seem to get sprays of coffee everywhere. Still trying to figure out why.
> 
> Andy


Mostly down to Distribution and Tamp pressure but Machine pressure makes a huge difference too.


----------



## JohnnieWalker

I'm using Hands-On Coffee, Lusty Glaze, roasted 8 days ago.

Grind setting 1 on my Baratza Virtuoso.

I think the cake tester tool is ideal, I can stir the coffee if required to break up any clumps and also use it to level off.

All I did here was tap the PF lightly on the worktop a couple of times when the basket was half full to settle the coffee.

I then fill until there is a small peak in the centre and use the cake tester to level off.

I tamped very lightly at first, then lightly tapped the side of the PF with the handle end of my tamper to remove any coffee from the sides of the basket.

Then I give it a moderate tamp with a small polish at the end and remove excess coffee from the PF lugs and wipe the top of the basket.

I timed the shot to approx 25 secs and I was pleased with the results.

I then switch on steam, the add a cube of brown sugar to my cup, pour on a little freshly boiled water then get my chilled milk/pitcher from the fridge, blast out any excess water from the wand and then steam the milk ( semi skimmed )

I pour the espresso into the cup containing the water/sugar and then attempt to create latte art!









VIDEO HERE: http://t.co/jh79NW5A


----------



## MikeHag

Video format not playable on iphone


----------



## JohnnieWalker

MikeHag said:


> Video format not playable on iphone


that's strange Mike, works fine on mine?


----------



## chimpsinties

Wow! Do you find you get a 25s extraction using only a moderate tamp on setting 1 from your Virtuoso?

On setting zero on mine I have to give it a full on lean as hard as I can and I still only just get 25s.

Have you adjusted yours?


----------



## JohnnieWalker

Maybe I just don't know my own strength!

No, I haven't adjusted my grinder, what beans are you using, are they very fresh?

I'm finding that the fresher the beans the less force I need to use when tamping, maybe this is a well known fact and I've just discovered it for myself?


----------



## chimpsinties

Really? I find that the fresher the beans the quicker it comes out and there's always more creama. My beans are usually only a couple of day old. I buy 4 bags at a time freshly roasted and use them within a month.

I'm sure my Virtuoso used to grind into almost a powder on setting zero but has since gone a bit coarser. I took it apart and adjusted it a bit which made it a little better but there wasn't much room to play with on the calibration adjuster, only about 5mm-10mm turn.


----------



## HottopMan

I just watched the video from MikeHag which was impressive for it's professionalism and for the choice of music (I love Imogen Heap) ;-)

I was however surprised to see how thick and creamy the extraction was as mine seem much more liquid with far less crema.

I have a Gaggia Classic and a Delonghi burr grinder, could the lack of concentration of my extractions be caused by the coarseness of the grind?

Is it maybe the freshness of the roast?

I have the grinder set on the finest but it's not a professional grinder.

If anyone has any thoughts, I'd be interested to hear.


----------



## chimpsinties

I'd say it's almost definitely your grinder. The cheap ones just can't grind the beans fine or consistent enough. You'd be surprised how fine a Classic needs it.

What are you using to tamp it?

Are your grinds nice an evenly distributed in the basket before you tamp. This is actually really important.


----------



## MikeHag

Imogen Heap. Say no more









The thick, creaminess of that shot is due to it containing aromatic oils, gases and coffee cell fragments, both dissolved and undissolved. The better the grinder, the better this is achieved. You don't need to spend a fortune since there are decent domestic models around (a quick read of this forum will give you their names). Another thing, as you've rightly said, is beans. Freshness. A coffee bean is an agricultural product. It is dieing. It is being attacked by oxygen, like an apple that has been bitten into. Old, oxidised beans have lost their gases and gone flat like old coke. The aromatic oils have leached out to the surface and turned rancid & bitter. What is extracted when an espresso is made from old beans therefore doesn't have the viscosity and flavour of fresh beans.

There are other factors too. This is a good place to learn! Espresso is a journey, not a destination







(Did I really just say that? Somebody shoot me!)


----------



## HottopMan

Thanks for the replies, this forum is so good 

I'll read the comments here about grinders and maybe get a better one.

I have a pretty basic tamper which came with my Gaggia Classic but I use a fair amount of force to make sure the grounds are compacted. Do you think a better quality tamper would make a difference, maybe you could recommend a good one?

Quite poetic MikeHag, thanks and I get what you're saying, I'm quite patient, content to simply work towards making things better without a headlong rush for the finish line. I might have missed something but I scoured the internet and couldn't find an on line roaster who could commit to shipping beans on the day of roasting with a roast date on the bag. That's one of the reasons I ordered my own roaster although it hasn't been delivered yet. Do you know of anyone? Maybe until I get my equipment sorted out, I can get some fresh product that's been ground by someone with a better set up.

Please advise.


----------



## MikeHag

Don't buy pre-ground unless you have no other option. The results will disappoint, and undermine the investment you've made in other equipment. But if you must, then buy from the same guys from whom you would buy freshly roasted whole beans ... take a look at this thread, where you'll find out what others are currently drinking.

It's getting tough to suggest roasters without showing favour to particular ones (it's important to keep trying new roasters I think), but here are some that I particularly like because their beans are of the highest standard and well roasted IMO.

Has Bean

Square Mile Coffee Roasters

James Gourmet Coffee

Hands On Coffee Roasters


----------



## HottopMan

I just ordered from Has Bean (espresso ground) just to make a comparison with what I get from my grinder. Thanks very much for such a full reply.


----------



## chimpsinties

A good tamper is REALLY important. I know it seems a bit hard to appreciate at first when you're looking at the £50 price tags but they make all the difference. The problem with the crappy plastic one that comes with the Classic is that it doesn't fit the 58mm basket. That means you've got to move it around and you won't be getting an evenly distributed tamp.

I get my beans from coffeebeanshop.co.uk and they roast them on the day of the order, ship them same day, and have the roast date on the bags. You can get a great offer from them for 4 bags for about £20. This lets you try a few different coffee's every month or so. They will grind it to whatever setting you specify but obviously it'd be better to get whole beans and grind them yourself (but only if you have a good enough grinder).

I admire your dedication buying your own roaster. But how will you know you're getting the best out of your beans if you haven't got the use of the espresso machine down to a fine art? I'd say you'd be better investing the money in grinder first (£110-£200), then a tamper (£50) then once you have mastered all the that think about getting a roaster.

Hope that helps. Most importantly, enjoy your coffee


----------



## HottopMan

Thanks for this, you are so right that roasting is a waste of time until I can make decent extractions.

As usual in my life, everything is timed badly. My roaster should arrive next week, assuming it ever clears UK customs, and I still haven't achieved a decent cup of espresso from commercially produced beans.

I'll follow your advice to the letter, 1. grinder, 2. tamper and see if I can't get back on track.

Thanks again


----------



## HottopMan

** Duplicate Post, please ignore **

Thanks for this, you are so right that roasting is a waste of time until I can make decent extractions.

As usual in my life, everything is timed badly. My roaster should arrive next week, assuming it ever clears UK customs, and I still haven't achieved a decent cup of espresso from commercially produced beans.

I'll follow your advice to the letter, 1. grinder, 2. tamper and see if I can't get back on track.

Thanks again


----------



## HottopMan

I received pre ground beans (espresso) from Has Bean today which was a real revelation. If I fill the filter and tamp down firmly, it takes 2 mins to produce a shot as compared to 15 secs with our DeLonghi grinder set on it's finest.

I've ordered a doserless Rancilio Rocky from Has Bean so we can play about, I honestly had no idea that the fineness of the grind could make such a difference. Thanks for your insight Chimpsinties, you were spot on


----------



## chimpsinties

Haha, a 2 min extraction. I bet that was... erm... interesting tasting.

Glad you've sorted yourself a grinder already. I guess this means you really don't need to tamp as hard as you do.

Do you weigh your coffee? That's a great way to make sure you're getting the right kind of end product. Look into brew ratios (it's not as scary as it sounds) for example, my morning shot is usually 18g or beans which I make into a 32g-34g espresso. I've got a little set of those digital scales. That helps you make a really consistent shot if you know exactly what's coming in and going out.


----------



## lookseehear

One from this morning:






It was YUM!


----------



## HottopMan

Wow, nice.


----------



## jimrobo

looked seriously good!


----------



## JohnnieWalker

Thanks to Google+ I discovered someone who lives just around the corner who also likes their coffee, we got chatting and he called round with a bag of lusty glaze and north coast roast after I recommended them!

It now means we can share the postage costs!

Here is a video of the north coast roast beans extraction on my Classic, Baratza virtuoso setting 1 and a medium tamp.

The tape on the discharge pipe is because one end is split, and I'm not sure if this has occurred due to the age of the machine or not, but don't want to damage the o-ring when inserting it!

http://yfrog.us/0b5fviz

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.821527,-3.026013


----------



## JohnnieWalker

J Atkinsons & Co Lancaster Old Blend, Baratza Virtuoso setting 1, fill PF, stirred and tapped halfway to distribute and settle. Level off, medium tamp.

Photos also show puck after the 25 sec shot from my classic and resulting espresso.

Had a tiny bit of spritzing during the shot, but overall pretty good. Video here: http://yfrog.us/n1v4fyz































---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.821657,-3.026177


----------



## JohnnieWalker

chimpsinties said:


> Really? I find that the fresher the beans the quicker it comes out and there's always more creama. My beans are usually only a couple of day old. I buy 4 bags at a time freshly roasted and use them within a month.
> 
> I'm sure my Virtuoso used to grind into almost a powder on setting zero but has since gone a bit coarser. I took it apart and adjusted it a bit which made it a little better but there wasn't much room to play with on the calibration adjuster, only about 5mm-10mm turn.


Just a thought, those of you who weigh your beans and only grind what you need, could this be damaging/wearing your grinders due to the the burrs touching, especially if using something like the Baratza Virtuoso as it needs to be on setting 0-3 in my experience, so they grinding surfaces must be very close together.

Maybe I should be weighing my beans, but to be honest I'm getting good results by just grinding directly into the basket, of course maybe I could be getting better results by weighing and I'm missing a trick?


----------



## MikeHag

If the grinder is calibrated correctly, the blades shouldn't ever touch, even on the finest setting. If they did you'd hear a whistling noise as they wear against each other.

One thing, Johnnie, how old are your grinder burrs? If they are older and not as sharp as they could be, that might explain the slightly Bart Simpson tint to your crema







But as always, if you're enjoying the taste then no need for concern!


----------



## garydyke1

Its been a while folks!






p.s yes I am semi-naked in this video! haha


----------



## garydyke1

no more takers? dont want this thread to die!


----------



## PaulN

Ive got some lovely new espresso cups and did a half decent double at the weekend so will sort another video when i have time. To be fair though im finding it difficult to get a nice looking single cone extraction for these beans.










Cheers

PaulN

Ps Gary How short were your shorts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garydyke1

Just above the knee lol


----------



## grabulasa

hi guys,

appreciate comments on my pull (sorry if the video is not too clear).

VBM DB Jr

20 g Hasbean Xmas Blend

30 s


----------



## MikeHag

Looks good to me.


----------



## chimpsinties

I'm impressed you managed to make such a good shot while jogging on the spot... Oh you mean you weren't jogging? I started to get motion sickness towards the end. Maybe next time you could rest the camera on something?









Coffee looks good though


----------



## grabulasa

haha, noted. it was my first time taking a video of my shot so i was all over the place. am very happy with my setup at the moment especially when getting fresh beans.

i think i can tell between good espresso and bad espresso but the ability to rank good espresso against one another.......i have still much to learn.


----------

